# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt -- Datenrettung möglich?



## therealcharlie (14. März 2006)

Folgendes Problem:
Ein Bekannter von mir hat mir eine Externe Festplatte übergeben,die von einem Tag auf den anderen den Geist aufgab. Erste Vermutung war natürlich, dass der Controller defekt ist, also das Ding in eine anderes Gehäuse gepackt. Hat leider nicht funktionierte. Also ab damit an einen echten IDE-Steckplatz. Als Master und als Slave versucht, an beiden IDE Strängen, auch mittels Linux versucht,darauf zuzugreifen, aber da ja nichtmal das BIOS die Platte erkennt, siehts auch da düster aus. Auf der Platte sind aber leider relativ wictige Daten seiner Tochter, die sie fürs Studium braucht, Datensicherung natürlich gleich 0. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Daten wiederherzustellen, die Platte zum laufen zu bringen etc.?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## baddaddie (14. März 2006)

Hi,

Läuft die Platte noch an? Falls ja, und sie gibt komische Klack-Geräusche oder "Klingelt" kannste so ziemlich die Sache vergessen. Sieht dann nach Headcrash aus. Falls die Platte aber nicht anläuft und einfach richtig tot ist könntest Du versuchen die Elektronik der Platte zu tauschen. Evtl ist einfach nur was auf der Platine hin. Besorg dir über Ebay oder so genau die gleiche Platte (optimal eine defekte mit Headcrash oder so, wo aber wohl die Elektronik o.k. ist, Es muss aber wirklich die gleich Baureihe sein). Dann die Platine austauschen und beten. Ist ein Versuch, ob es ?
Es gibt auch Firmen die sowas machen, aber das wird richtig böse teuer. Die holen Dir sogar aus halb verbrannten Platten noch Daten raus.
Ich werd wohl nie kapieren weshalb man keine Backups von wichtigen Daten macht, egal. Ist ein anderes Blatt


----------

